# Want to Buy a Jointer. Is the Grizzly 6" (G0725) Jointer a good choice?



## lumber4christopher (Mar 30, 2012)

I am new to woodworking, but really want to get into it, and want to buy good tools. I seen lots of people say that grizzly makes some really good jointers, but I have not been able to find any reviews on their G0725 6" jointer. I'm looking for a good quality, but not too expensive jointer that will last me, and is easy to maintain and use. Does anyone have this jointer? Or is there another jointer I should buy for under $400?


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

Look for an older delta or powermatic on craigslist. Way better then a new one.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a lot of grizzly tools and like them but a bench top jointer is not very useful unless all you use it for are pieces of wood that are 2' in length or shorter.The G0654 is a much better choice or a good used jointer with at least a 46" bed.


----------



## TIGR (Jun 15, 2012)

Not to hijack the thread but as it's been dead for a couple months I'd like to piggyback on the original poster's question because I too am new to woodworking and looking for a jointer in this price range. It's not as easy to find reviews for older used equipment, so although I took the Craigslist suggestion I'm not sure what results are worth checking out. Can anyone comment on the items available in my area (southern Minnesota)? Here's a link:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/search/?areaID=19&subAreaID=&query=jointer&catAbb=sss

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

TIGR

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/tls/3072009123.html

Looks like a fair deal to me. Obviously an in person inspection is warranted. I would take a piece of wood with me and ask to make a pass on the jointer with it to check the sharpness of the blades. Inspect the table for flatness and square. inspect the belt. look for corrosion or other lack of maintenance.


----------



## TIGR (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you Hawk, I'll check into that one for starters. And the tips on what to look for are much appreciated.


----------



## levan (Mar 30, 2010)

I would also look at that powermatic 50 6" Should be a qualty machine


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

aiJim makes some good recommendations. If the jointer beds are really short, as they are with most bench top ones, they are only good for short pieces because they can't "see" the curve in longer stock (most of it isn't on the jointer during a good bit of the cut hence it can't tell it's crooked).

Also, it's good to ask yourself what you intend to do with a jointer. Some have the newer helical heads that are apparently good for figured woods for example.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

TIGR
The grizzly or the Powermatic are both good machines and if their in good shape their worth what their asking.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I have the Grizzly 8" model and I am happy with it.


----------



## TIGR (Jun 15, 2012)

All the suggestions are appreciated. Any issues I should know about with the age of the Powermatic in terms of things like getting parts down the line?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I would say that it will depend on what kind of use The powermatic has had, If it has been used in a busy shop environment it might have had a lot of use but if it's in a private shop it may have had minimal use . Powermatic tools particularly the older ones are well built solid machines. I would take a board with you and run it through the jointer a couple times or have the owner that's selling it do it if your not experienced in using a jointer. while it's in use you might want to listen for noises like loose or worn out bearings. You might want to look at the infeed and out feed tables and see if they work properly and are not heavily beat up .


----------



## TIGR (Jun 15, 2012)

Every piece of advice helps. Thanks guys. I'll try to round up someone with more experience to take along for an in-person inspection.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

If price is driving you to look at portable jointers, and not space constraints, I'd look to a decent used 6" stationary jointer, or even the Harbor Freight floor jointer…it goes on sale < $200 and gets mainly solid reviews from owners/users….not the fanciest, but does the job better than most benchtop models, is built more substantially built, and has more capacity.

That used Griz 1182Z for $250 looks to be a very solid deal if it runs well. The 1182HW was rated #1 by Wood Mag in Sept/2001 issue. The 1182Z is the same main jointer on a heavier base, and has levers instead of handwheels for adjustment. The old PM and old Delta could be nice tools too.


----------



## TIGR (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes I should have mentioned-two things I'm blessed with here are plenty of space and a place I'll be staying indefinitely. The plan is to hunker down and learn to the best of my ability working on projects at home so there's no need here for compact or portable machinery.


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

I was at a estate auction Saturday night watched a Grizley 8" jointer go for $65.00. the table needed some tlc. Just to big for my shop !!!


----------

